# smoking whole chicken and salmon



## rockiestring (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a 6 lb chicken and a whole filet of salmon. I want to smoke both this Sunday. What do I need to know about doing both of these at the same time. 
What should the internal temp of the chicken be when done? Same with the salmon? Can I smoke them both at the same temperature without altering the quality of the meat?
This is what has confused me a little while trying to educate myself through this site and trying to eliminate the "trial and error factor" is to how you all smoke different types of meat at the same time since different cuts of meat require different temps and wood. Hopefully that made sense. 
I have learned a lot since being on this forum and a lot of great advice has helped me eliminate this trial and error. Its funny, everytime I ask someone about smoking they respond with "Man, its a lot of trial and error, but youll eventually get it", I dont want that. Thanks to this forum I wont have to.
Anyway, help me smoke both the whole chicken and salmon this Sunday.
Thank you all. I already bought a 12pk of Budweiser for this and I will have to pull one of my Cohibas from my humidor. Cant wait!


----------



## y2kpitt (Feb 24, 2006)

rockie,

We must be on the same wave length, this weekend I am smoking a half dozen chickens in my ECB SnP.  No salmon but I am tossing in a few potatoes and a fattie

I assume that you did the brined approach with your salmon.  Are you also going to brine your chicken?  If you are thinking about brining the chicken try Jeff's brine recipe for cornish hen brine, it's easy and well worth the time.  A six pound bird should be in the brine for about 6 hours.

In regards to cooking them together, you should start your salmon first since you are planning on having it on the grill for 30 minutes without smoke.  When you add your wood also add the chicken and bring your ECB up to around 220*.  I would use apple and alder both fish and poultry take smoke fairly well.   I cook chicken until it reaches 165*, which normally takes 4 to 5 hours.  You should also check out the beer can chicken thread.  As far as Salmon goes I don't check temp, what I do is take it off when I see the white oils rising up to the surface of the fillet

Good luck


----------



## rockiestring (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you tons y2k,


----------



## rockiestring (Feb 24, 2006)

Also, where can I find Jeffs recipe for cornish hen brine


----------



## y2kpitt (Feb 25, 2006)

rockie,

You can get it at http://www.smoking-meat.com/brining-meat.html.  While you are there you should take the time to sign up for the monthly newsletter.  There is a ton of other great information on that web site


----------



## Dutch (Feb 26, 2006)

Rockie-I hope you catch this before you start your smoke session-bear in mind-the salmon will not take as long to smoke as the chicken. When the flesh so justs start to flake it's done. If you're planning on Salmon and chicken for dinner then Wrap the salmon in aluminum foil and then in several thick towels and place it into an insulated container such as an ice chest. Finish off your birds and enjoy them both.  The salmon will still be hot. The foil, towels/blankets and ice chest trick is an EXCELLENT method for holding hot temps. I have had food wrapped this way still be above 140 degrees 3-4 hours later.


----------

